# Inland North Alicante Area To Live?



## kcollinsuk (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone can help name some towns inland from areas around north Alicante that are nice towns populated by a more middle class type of community, Spanish or English. 

I like the beach resorts around Denis / Xabia as it doesn't tend to have the silly English tourists who purely want to get drunk. So id like to find an inland town within 30mins of there that will have properties with land for animals.

Can anyone suggest some nice areas to focus on?

Thank you in advance


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

kcollinsuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help name some towns inland from areas around north Alicante that are nice towns populated by a more middle class type of community, Spanish or English.
> 
> ...


I live on the coast (not in Denia or Xabia) and in the 11 years we have been here I have never yet seen any problems with drunken English tourists. In fact I don't think I have seen anyone drunk whatever their nationality. I think the only place you may find this is in Benidorm - and then only in some parts of the town.

Also, could you let us know how you define 'middle class'


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

kcollinsuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help name some towns inland from areas around north Alicante that are nice towns populated by a more middle class type of community, Spanish or English.
> 
> ...


We live in the mountains near Alcoy and Cocentaina, about 50 minutes from the coast, but a million miles from the holiday revelry. It is incredibly peaceful and beautiful here and our Spanish neighbours are extremely friendly, often inviting us to dine with them or even to attend family weddings. This area is visited by tourists, mainly Spanish city folk looking for mountain walking holidays. There are a few English, Dutch and Belgian people living around here but nowhere near as many as on the coast. Property is much cheaper, as are local taxes and living costs in general. If you want to get a flavour of property in this area take a look at this web page which was created by friends of ours after they had to move back to the UK: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> We live in the mountains near Alcoy and Cocentaina, about 50 minutes from the coast, but a million miles from the holiday revelry. It is incredibly peaceful and beautiful here and our Spanish neighbours are extremely friendly, often inviting us to dine with them or even to attend family weddings. This area is visited by tourists, mainly Spanish city folk looking for mountain walking holidays. There are a few English, Dutch and Belgian people living around here but nowhere near as many as on the coast. Property is much cheaper, as are local taxes and living costs in general. If you want to get a flavour of property in this area take a look at this web page which was created by friends of ours after they had to move back to the UK: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain


We are even farther inland and for us the experience is the same. However when almost all the vegetation you can see is olive trees with a few cherries, apples, peaches, almonds, plums, quince, walnut, etc. thrown in, it gets a bit boring. This province is the largest producer of Olives in the world (about 62% of the total Spanish production).

Next weekend (19th-21st June) is the 32nd annual Cherry Festival, if anyone fancies visiting our village: Castillo de Locubín in Jaén Province


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just googled pics of your village. Amazing. Gorgeous.

http://modernrural.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/6/0/2060662/4397194.jpg?268


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just googled pics of your village. Amazing. Gorgeous.
> 
> http://modernrural.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/6/0/2060662/4397194.jpg?268


I live one road to the northwest of that one. That road was/is always known as Calle Alta :
La calle Alta, CASTILLO DE LOCUBIN

and ours is Calle Baja:
Calle Baja, CASTILLO DE LOCUBIN 
Our house would be over the right shoulder of the photographer.


----------



## Jasmina (Sep 5, 2012)

*Inland northern Costa Blanca*



The Skipper said:


> We live in the mountains near Alcoy and Cocentaina, about 50 minutes from the coast, but a million miles from the holiday revelry. It is incredibly peaceful and beautiful here and our Spanish neighbours are extremely friendly, often inviting us to dine with them or even to attend family weddings. This area is visited by tourists, mainly Spanish city folk looking for mountain walking holidays. There are a few English, Dutch and Belgian people living around here but nowhere near as many as on the coast. Property is much cheaper, as are local taxes and living costs in general. If you want to get a flavour of property in this area take a look at this web page which was created by friends of ours after they had to move back to the UK: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain


We've had a house in the area for 16 years. Now, for various reasons, we are onlly here for 6 months p.a. but love the area- scruffy but with spectacular mountains, interesting villages, Alcoy and Cocentaina with lots of history, locals very friendly. All this but only 45 mins to Alicante airport, thanks to the autovia. Our house cost about the same as a Merc sportscar -back in the day.


----------

